# Will I be totaled



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

So i was rear ended today on the interstate from a dead stop. Working on getting pictures of everything still, any idea if my truck will be totaled or not?? Truck is an 05 sierra denali. Bed was completley smashed in, axel was bent all up, basically the entire back end, it also pushed it so you could not open one of the back doors either, it bent up the pillar behind the door.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

How fast was the guy going when he hit you???? Did your airbags go off? if so, which ones? any glass get broken? Leaking any fluids, gas, brake, tranny?? How many miles does your truck have on it? Any idea of what the blue book is?


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

im not sure on the speed, i would guess fast though, believe me it hurt, no airbags, could be fluids, have not looked up under the truck though, milage is about 38K i would guess book to be 25 maybe on a dealer lot


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Bed, frame, axel is no big deal to straighten and replace... However, if the cab pillars are bent forward forcing the doors not to open ... well, you probably have a total. The truck collapsed like it was designed too. I'd be sure to get checked out with a doctor, do NOT sign anything, do NOT say anything and hope they have good insurance!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

scottL;377240 said:


> Bed, frame, axel is no big deal to straighten and replace... However, if the cab pillars are bent forward forcing the doors not to open ... well, you probably have a total. The truck collapsed like it was designed too. I'd be sure to get checked out with a doctor, do NOT sign anything, do NOT say anything and hope they have good insurance!


Exactly what he said /\

You didn't say wether or not you went to the doc. If you didn't get there and get checked out.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on how much you owe and the cost to get it fixed to be honest.

Gone are the days of the body shop just saying "she's totaled".

If you owe say 20k and the bill to get it fixed is only 12k well then they will fix it.

Fixed to you or me may be something completely different then what is "fixed" in the insurance eye's.

If you have a friend in the body shop biz then the best thing to do is to ask him to make sure it is totaled.

If it is bent up as bad as you say that truck will never drive right again and when it does make it back n the road will have other problems soon after. 

ie: electrical and alignment. Tire wear and even uneven brake wear may fall in to that category.

If your insurance company demands a repair then i would plan on selling it as soon as you get it back.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Dang thats a shame, hope your alright. That WAS a beautiful truck.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

reaper that is exactly what i fear, im going to take the vehicle to GM for my own estimate. I also forgot to say, i couldnt get the truck back in park or something, as i couldnt get the key out of the ignition.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

bags won't go off in a rear hit- sensors are in front- sounds like a total , by the way you describe things- before your adjuster contacts you, go to autotrader.com , and find what trucks identical to yours are going for- ( this will give you an idea of its' retail worth, also , some good ammo to fight the adjuster with) remember, repairs have to be done to YOUR SATISFACTION- don't be buffaloed by the adjuster- he's a chisler and a haggler - that's his job- stand your ground, and like the others have said- go to the emergency room , or doctor, and get checked out !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

im going to the doctor in a bit, didnt feel to bad yesterday, but this morning my neck was cramped up and cant turn much, not to mention we have 6 inchers on the ground


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i just spoke with the towing company and he said it will be junked so hopefully he is right. They got me set up in a rental truck first thing in the morning. So if my truck is totaled how does this work. Do they pay off the creditor or just get me a new one.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was just wondering about what would happen if my truck got totalled (since I nearly got killed Friday in a near miss). A rental pickup isn't going to do me much good unless it's got a plow on it. And I've never seen plows at Enterprise. So what do I do, just tell my customers too bad, find someone else?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

First of all, it really doesn't matter what you owe on the truck, its all about what its worth versus how much the insurance company is looking at to fix it to determine if the vehicle is totaled. Second, unless you owe less than what the truck is worth, very few people make out on it being totaled, usually we end up having to roll-over money unless you also have gap insurance or the other driver is found at fault and his insurance company is forced to reimburse you. I just went through all this with my wife in november. On that note, with a truck, you would be surprised to see how much damage it could have and yet they can still fix it. I have seen trucks that for sure looked totaled, yet in a similar accident such as yours, hit from the rear when the airbags don't go off and most of the glass and front end was intact, they will swap frames and all kinds of stuff out. A lot of times with the newer frames and the way they are hydroformed with crumple zones and all, its actually cheaper to pull the body and drivetrain out and put them on a new frame. That would be your best bet it sounds like if they decide to fix it so that you don't have to worry about typical problems that come from shops trying to fix frame damage. I think a lot of this will depend on how fixable the cab is. Key is like mentioned earlier. Go to KBB and find out what the fair market value of your truck is... that is the same year, body, drivetrain, bed length, accessories, mileage and zip code. My wifes Kia, which doesn't hold value for crap is a 2003, has 80k miles on it, had 8k in damage which was just front end sheetmetal basically along with radiator and they decided to fix it... So there is always hope for you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a little input on those damn insurance adjustors. I wrecked my 95 F250 back in 2004. It was bad, but not totalled. So then I call my insurance company after it got towed to the lot at the tow company. I had a body shop that i wanted my truck to go to, since my buddy owned it and I knew he could fix it easily. They said no, we have our select body shops that we want you to take your truck to. If you stick with your body shop, you may not get fully reimbursed for the repair cost. SO stupid me, I let them take it to one of their select body shops. The ******** totaled it!!!! I was like buddy, the damn truck is still drivable. It needed a bumper, fender, hood, and a windshield that I put my head through And some other stupid pieces parts. He said ohh, your axle is bent really bad, this is wrong, this is wrong. I called bs immediatly. I got pissed and told them here, put my spare on the front tire that is flat and I will be you it can drive. They did just to humor me. Then he said I dont think it will even start. I took my key, jumped in and it fired right up like nothing happened. Put it in drive and drove it down the road. Not a damn problem. I said there, you are full of sh*t. Well, it is totalled and that is that. My truck didnt even have airbags. So then came the horse sh*t of insurance people. I went online to kelly blue book and got the value for it. 9800 bucks!!!! I was like ok, sweet. Now my rig will get fixed for sure. So then I present this to the insurance guy and he said, oh most insurance companies dont use blue book. That is more for dealerships. They said they use NADA guides. It was worth 7800 according to that. I was within ten seconds away from re-aligning this guys face. He said well, the repair bill is 7700, so it is only worth 7800. It is totalled. We will pay it off and that is that. I hate insurance ********, but you gotta have it. Sorry about this long post, but just be sure to look at NADA guides as well, so you dont get swindled.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

well i will find out in the next 2 days what the adjuster says, if they fix it great, but it will never be right again, if they dont, then im out the 700 a month i spent for the last 2 years so one day i could own the truck outright. They have already started with the settlement offers, started at 300 bucks this morning to 1000 tonight. I am not going to sign anything until i have a vehicle i am happy with sitting in my garage, then we can talk. My neck hurts like a mother, and i losts hundreds maybe thousands from snow removal sunday.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

so try and make them reimburse you for lost wages.

payton


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, Payton is right. They should reimburse you for your lost wages while you do not have a truck. I would definatly be on my insurance co's ass. If your customers are really good and like you, have them sign something showing how much you would have charged them each for the snow. That way you will have signed proof of the money you lost


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They will reimburse you your lost wages just make sure you keep a detailed record of every plow able event. And even have you contracts in line and copy them and send all of it into them. I know this first hand. I had just put the plow on the new truck and was driving home from picking up my pay check and this guy came out of his drive and hit me broadside in the passengers side. Could not plow broken axle. So I kept all the plow able snowfall events on record and when I was all done I sent it in and they paid all of it to me but I did lose some accounts and they reimbursed me for that to. Steve


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am planning on going after loss of wages, disability, the money i am paying the sub, the loss of customers, everything i can. I am also going to sue for the 25k+ i have already invested in the truck if its totaled. Im going to go get price sheet for every extra thing on the truck as well. Should be another 3 grand in that. Any then whatever extra the attorney wants.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Not to be rude but did you get any pics of the truck all smashed up?

Ryan


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Make sure you get a GOOD Lawyer.*

Research your Lawyers,
My cousin got taking out on the highway by a BMW switching lanes at 75mph, clipped his rear quarter and spun him on his head over and over....He lost three months (Truck driver)work, has a rotator cuff injury, totaled the Grand Cherokee,$500 worth of cloths(Brand new snowmobile jacket etc) they had to cut off of him etc etc etc....There where witnesses to the accident ,there where calls to the state police about the reckless BMW before he hit my cousin and after two years of legal fees and lawyers he ended up with $22,000 of which the lawyer got something like half of.... B.S, but that is the way it turned out for him. Protect yourself.....
Get a GOOD Lawyer.


----------



## G-LSCPE (Jan 27, 2006)

Good luck with this one, depending on your provider they may not total the vehicle. In the past 2 years I have totaled my 03 Yukon, and should have totaled my 04 GMC 2500 Crew Cab, (neither of which where my fault ) but the insurance company decided to fix it the 2500. The rear frames on these trucks are easily repaired you can see where there is a seem weld in the wheel well that they can add a new section. But as mentioned by someone else, you be the judge as to whether or not the vehicle is "repaired correctly" that is what you pay for every month. It sucks I understand all of this, the total price is based on a percentage of repair money vs the value of the vehicle. Do your KBB search, Auto Locaters, Ebay, Cars.com all of that jazz so you can provide the adjuster with some additional info. My brother and sister inlaw are both adjusters and every little bit helps.

By the way my 04 was repaired very poorly, I ended up trading it a week after I got it back becuase I did not feel like dealing with it anymore.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well here is an update, maybe somebody can help, the truck was totaled, they have not come back with an offer amount yet though. They said anything i have added to the truck they will decide the value of it. I need 15K to put down on a similar truck because my credit has a few bumps now. Basically im screwed either way, i risk losing everything i have worked for. Any ideas on what i should do.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

lodogg89;383687 said:


> Well here is an update, maybe somebody can help, the truck was totaled, they have not come back with an offer amount yet though. They said anything i have added to the truck they will decide the value of it. I need 15K to put down on a similar truck because my credit has a few bumps now. Basically im screwed either way, i risk losing everything i have worked for. Any ideas on what i should do.


Bummer... See what the offer is, did you have gap insurance or extra insurance to cover any difference of what you owe and the actual value on the truck?? Looks like you may have to look at used or a truck with fewer options


----------

